# Duck Hunting near Dayton



## whateverbites16

I have started waterfowl hunting and live in Brookville near Dayton. I am looking for some places to duck hunt. I heard that you can hunt the Great Miami but do not know where it is that you can discharge a firearm Any suggestions where to hunt within an hour or so from Dayton would be appreciated.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## freyedknot

go to ohiowaterfowler.com and greatlakeswaterfowler.com and make some friends there for some good info. my screenname is sbe023 on the sites.


----------

